# Drakes Island Plymouth Sound - over 3 visits 2010 - Very Heavy pictured explore!



## Timmy (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, 

1st visit myself - 2nd visit myself and Scotty - 3rd visit Badoosh,Graybags,Kernow,Lamb phall,Steve-o Badoosh's misses and myself

ok theres been a report about this Island before on another site that im sure for admins sake i wont say 

Drakes island has more history that a local asbo'd kid with a string of crimes behind 'em

There is alot of background infomation that can be found Here being theres alot id rather post the pictures as 1 picture says a 1000 words!

since my 3rd visit to the 6 acre island ive noticed that some recent changes has been happening the military barracks that had fallen into a state of urgent repair was carried out some weeks before when a small vessel had moored up on the pier and finally nailed shut the barracks from most form of life entering and had abit of a tidy up of the island good in someways so no more damage is able to continue but a shame to see such a place closed off - so my guessing is that its now being watched more often


on with the pictures 

Welcome to the unseen forgotten world






The Millitary barracks... now boarded up due to the state they have fallen into 





...one of 4 RML's that stands to defend the island...back in its hay day





whiles i was on the island... nobody called me





The once deadly Gun that would have killed... now slowly being killed from the sea air





Ancore point once used to hold down a heavy firing gun... now fighting the weathering that batters it on a regular basics





...it was once a welcoming entrance... now slowly rotting away... (resent visits have shown this has been removed from the building and moved else where... "carefully" by the builders boarding it up... )





Rails that once took the weight of tons of the rear end of a gun... now hangs in the balance of time





Bolts anyone?





The now removed entrance into the bigger Millitary barracks steps remain...





The best view to look at plymouth (imho)





...someone tryed to copy me down in one of the case mates... buggers eh?  





Storage (top part of the island doubt it was for ammo due to the lack of protection?...)





The 2nd door that welcomes you to the Islands...





ok i need alittle info if anyone could help say what this is/used for you can clearly see it on the hoe 





...loneliest seat on the island... not been sat in for over a decade! (i wouldnt sit in it either... legs are rotting!!)





Inside one of the 22? casemates the size of these are huge! least 15ft clearance floor to celling 





Top Barracks where the pole used to fly its flag high now long gone like human life





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brake time... time to have a quick look at the non edited photos of the underground tunnels which hold some funky goodies

boiler parts? 





I met a modle down there aswell... she posed for me very well given her state didnt do alot of talking but she showed off her shizzle infront of the camera and wasnt shy to do so... even got some "exposed" of her  VV

VV










after the island you will have to be carried out after the sight of what you seen will knock you off your feet!





mines already for me to head off...





right thats it for the goodies left inside the tunnels there was a few more but the images are alot worse that those above... (was learning light painting at the time) it brought a tear to my eye as that stuff should be in a museum showing what Plymouth was made off rather than left inside a tunnel on a derelict island owned by someone that bought the place for over 300k and left it... what a waste... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scotty using the Submarine search ops...for taking photos tut tut 





a "toy" ship... looks to be a design of somesort to "practice" sinking the ship? as there was loads of pipes going into compartments...





Scotty up on the casemates walking his way back to the grim life of reality 





entrance to the tops of the casemates!





in the test of time... this lock will finally open when the rust becomes too much





its not always about size... the 2nd type of gun on the island... these can be found all over the Hoe this was a lucky one and escaped





it got to a point where id been on the Pier for some time... and finally realised i was being watched from a camera... oioi scotty boy!







the latest trip had me caught out by the onsite security but after explaining what i do and why i was there... they took it in and left me too it after a minute or two i asked if it was cool to take a photo of them posing... which they didnt mind that much....




smile boys!











kernow posing for a photo ontop of the casemates that arnt what they used to be





sneaky shot of Kernow and Graybags moments after they waved to kayakers  kernow that makes me giggle the way you did that! haha





old MOD mast ID markings that was once stood proud of this fine islands... now removed to another location not far away





whos laughing now... come on boys out you come!





thats it fellow urban explorers this has been one of the best explores ive done to date and will be for a very long time...

sorry theres a "few" images... but you get carried away on the island and its some what remarkable 

a quote ive seen some where before... "Drakes island is one of the few places... your able to see the sound and hear the sea"

final picture of what a pararamic looks like of the west end and the hoe looks like from Drakes Islands





Please note! :- i wish for NOBODY to save these images without getting into contact with me first via pm its irrelevant if its personal use or commercial use get in contact before hand


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 2, 2010)

great shots dude, i didn't realise what was over there before now, so thanks. one question though, how did you manage to get across??? chances are it was a silly question but i feel i have to ask, sorry.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 2, 2010)

muppet1992 said:


> great shots dude, i didn't realise what was over there before now, so thanks. one question though, how did you manage to get across??? chances are it was a silly question but i feel i have to ask, sorry.



lol silly question = a silly answer right? 

how dya think we got over? a 4L V8 wake boat  in which some wish that they didnt sit on the back seat next to the engine at 40+mph  sorry badoosh that was the highlight of my day!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 2, 2010)

Great report timmy, glad i was there - you seem to of covered a lot with your pics, ill get mine up tonight!

great day glad to share it with those involved !


----------



## Timmy (Oct 2, 2010)

just glad i can share the sights ive seen buddy... glad you join in have a few more places on my mind aswell will defo keep you and the rest of the guys in the line of fire with info  getting busted at the air raid shelter in devonport was funny aswell... that guy was a cock tho! pic of on the young small one glad you stuck next to me tho! cheers buddy


----------



## muppet1992 (Oct 2, 2010)

Timmy said:


> lol silly question = a silly answer right?
> 
> how dya think we got over? a 4L V8 wake boat  in which some wish that they didnt sit on the back seat next to the engine at 40+mph  sorry badoosh that was the highlight of my day!



haha, i presumed it would be a boat of some sort but i thought i should ask anyway, lol. never sit at the back!! we learnt that with the navy, you get a tad wet, lol. 

great shots though dude, nice one


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 2, 2010)

Great shots, great place and a great report. 10 out of 10


----------



## Lamb Phall (Oct 2, 2010)

Was a fantastic day out, would have been gutted to have missed that one, great report and piccys Timmy 
It was good to meet up with fellow exploreres from Plymouth and a big thanks also to the skipper for the day for the wet white knuckle ride around the sound


----------



## TK421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hells bells, its got everything, rust, remoteness, dereliction, an old toy boat, it's just missing a mortuary slab! Great set of photos there!


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 2, 2010)

Great report, I have always wondered what was over there, think the nearest I ever got was at work maintaining the Navigation beacons in the Sound. Execellant, thanks again.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 3, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Hells bells, its got everything, rust, remoteness, dereliction, an old toy boat, it's just missing a mortuary slab! Great set of photos there!



hey dont push it... im sure if i was given time id find one! 

i...as a young lad always looked at Drakes Island and the brakewater and thought "wow" so much effort has gone into these "small items" of land yet there so massive with history!


i love the WW2 era you cant imagen the things that went on back then you can only visit the places that the stuff happend where things have been marked with such fascinating storys and reminders - this is the reason why i wanted to get on that island... done myself proud in achieving something many wont!


side note any pointers on pictures will be appreciated you learn not from the best but from every one that helps with a tip!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 3, 2010)

*More pics...*

Great trip on a perfect sunny day, highlight for me were the old RML's, no doubt left there due to the complexity of moving them back to the mainland.... 

No sign of the rumoured tunnel to plymouth, or indeed no evidence of plymouths second Bennan torpedo launch site....


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 3, 2010)

As Timmy also said, I would also like to be contacted regarding any use of these images....thanks for looking!


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 3, 2010)

Timmy said:


> lol silly question = a silly answer right?
> 
> how dya think we got over? a 4L V8 wake boat  in which some wish that they didnt sit on the back seat next to the engine at 40+mph  sorry badoosh that was the highlight of my day!



I thoroughly enjoyed the back seat & wish to reserve the same for the next cruise lol. 

Great pics chaps, i'll try get a few up of mine this evening.


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 3, 2010)

Brilliant stuff guys. Really interesting, so thanks for sharing!
GDZ


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's a few of mine from the visit. Couldn't have had a better day for weather & huge thanks to Timmy & Captain Darren for without whom, this wouldn't have been possible.

Plymouth's finest tourist attraction in my opinion, if only those in the position to make it happen would do so & is without a doubt a crying shame that such a historic place has been left to rot for so long. 

Anyway, not the time nor the place for such soapbox mutterings so i'll just post a few of my images from the visit.


Firstly, not one of mine, but an aerial shot of the island in it's heyday as an adventure centre, courtesy of Cyberheritage







On to mine, this taken earlier this year from the Cornwall side, showing HMS Daring passing the island







From the visit, starting with above ground. Cannons in the background, & access to underground batteries in the foreground






Davit from Centre Battery with cannons in the background






Firing step that overlooks the jetty onto the island






Slipway for hauling ammunition up to the batteries






Casemates to the left, underground magazines & tunnels to the right






On top of the casemates. The structure to the left is one of the two Minewatchers Observation Posts






Upper buildings of Centre Battery






Exterior view of the northenmost casemates






Spiral staircase to the roof of casemates






Underground, split on three different levels (i think!!)

The missus descends to the WWII searchlight emplacements....






....whilst Graybags ascends.






Three massive rooms...the underground magazines






Passageways linking the magazines to the various sections of the island. 






Original signage 


















Shell hoists









Final one from me. View from the landing pier


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 3, 2010)

Fabulous site, tour and pics everyone. Looks like it was a great day.


----------



## mikesmiff (Oct 22, 2010)

*memories*

Hi Timmy
Just stumbled on the website and your great pics.Spent a lot of time on the island when it was Adventure centre a while ago er 1964-65.I have been on the island many times kayaking but haven't had the bottle to explore.You have taken some great pics which brought back memories, we stayed in the first casemate you arrive at. There are many more interesting places to find.This was the place I remember http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1994
Thanks


----------



## tommo (Oct 22, 2010)

just grabbing the dinghy and i am there, this place looks amazing and fair play to all u guys for doing it, very nice looking site with so much left there, great set of pics by u all

cheers for that


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent site - well done  Like that shot of HMS Daring.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 26, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Excellent site - well done  Like that shot of HMS Daring.




first visit had me and HMS daring head to head... (trying to cross back over to mount batten pier) police boat nabbed me quickly and broke my toggle on the front of the kayak... had to be towed backwards at something like 15mph backwards! just so the ship had enough clearance to manoeuvre around the bouys did give me a giggle tho


----------



## Caveman (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent pictures. I felt as though I was there on the Island with you all.

Reminds me of the Channel Islands & Gibraltar...


----------



## Incognito (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, would love to do that site it looks like a great explore, i bet you can lose quite a few hours over there without even realising.


----------



## dani_B (Oct 30, 2010)

Dan McAuley has a lot to answer for, this island could be utilised far better for the benefit of Plymouth!


----------



## gruffy (Dec 21, 2010)

excellent pics. I went over to the Island many years ago in a canoe and spent the night there. Its a crying shame that the owner doesn't do anything with it.


----------



## gruffy (Dec 22, 2010)

dani_B said:


> Dan McAuley has a lot to answer for, this island could be utilised far better for the benefit of Plymouth!



Does he still own it?


----------



## Timmy (Dec 22, 2010)

gruffy said:


> Does he still own it?



i do believe this statment is still true and i doubt he is planning to do much with it...


----------



## Lamb Phall (Dec 22, 2010)

Pasted from usual source.

At the outbreak of the Second World War in 1939 a 40mm anti-aircraft gun was installed, the pier was constructed and the slipway strengthened.  An ammunition hoist was also installed and a tall gunnery control post was erected on the top of the Island. Some concrete bunkers were built but the most interesting thing was the installation of a minefield control post, which, if there had been an invasion, would have detonated mines placed all over the Sound.  By April of 1941 there were 490 troops stationed on this important point. Damage during the War was mainly from incendiaries but one person was injured and the canteen roof was damaged.

The War ended in 1945 and in 1956 the War Department announced that the Island was no longer needed for defence purposes. In the December the Ministry of Supply's workmen moved in to remove the six 12 pounders still operational on the Island as well as the fittings. They also demolished the gun emplacements. The War Department finally vacated the Island in 1963 so that an adventure centre could be started.

Between the main land at Western King's and the Island, at a depth of 108 feet, was a 3,000 foot long deltathene water pipe. It was laid by a cable-laying lighter on August 31st 1965, before which fresh water had to be taken across by boat and pumped ashore. On Sunday January 30th 1966 it was discovered that no water was getting to the Island and it was thought that the pipe had been fractured. [1]

Drake's Island was leased from the Crown by Plymouth City Council as a youth training centre. A covenant prohibited any commercial development on the Island. It was opened to the public in 1964, the year that mains water was finally laid on. Ten years later, as the Drake's Island Adventure Centre, custody passed to the Mayflower Centre Trust which was responsible for running the Mayflower Sports Centre in Central Park. In 1976 it was sold to the Council and later the remaining buildings became Scheduled Ancient Monuments.

A noteworthy event was the installation of a telephone, on May 1st 1987, using a cable attached to the mains water pipe. The telephone number was Plymouth 63393. The warden had previously used the Ministry of Defence system. Shortly afterwards, on March 31st 1989, the Mayflower Trust surrendered their lease and sold off the boats and sports equipment. Ownership reverted to the Crown.

In 1995 it was put up for sale through agents Messrs Knight, Frank and Rutley, and sold to Mr Dan McCauley, owner and Chairman of Plymouth Argyle Football Club, for a reported figure of £384,000. Various plans have been put forward to develop Drake's Island as a tourist centre but so far none have come to fruition.


----------



## highcannons (Dec 22, 2010)

*Mod nonmuseums*

I agree with you mate, theres loads of places like this that have stuff lying around that has importance. Not just the architecture and the guns. Look at the brilliant artwork left behind at RAF Upper Heyford. Nice pictures.


----------

